# Are these rare?



## Junkhunter (Sep 27, 2016)

Was this a store display? I don't think it was a clock. Not for sale. Pls don't ask.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

A very desirable Schwinn clock and yes they are rare--in good condition. So how much do you want for it?--Jus kidding! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2016)

That model wasn't actually a clock.
It was a store display sign.
The wheel with the little cut out windows spun slowly from an electric motor to give a sparkle effect from the neon light inside.
They were delicate and didn't survive kicking around very well, so it's always a treat to see a surviving example.
Thanks for posting it here.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice for trade ? Lol


----------



## Junkhunter (Sep 27, 2016)

I didn't think it was a clock.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

My Bad! I was thinking of something else. Those are really cool to see a nice working example. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2016)

A Motion sign.. . Too bad it's smashed. It has value but never close as a original.  once the glass is replaced its value will half or less than a original.


----------



## Junkhunter (Sep 27, 2016)

Wasn't really trying to figure out value either way. Just thought it was cool and people might enjoy seeing it. The light still works, and with a small bit of work, the wheel will turn also.


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 2, 2017)

It's actually working now! I would post a video if someone would tell me how.


----------



## robertc (Mar 2, 2017)

Junkhunter said:


> It's actually working now! I would post a video if someone would tell me how.View attachment 430416



Nice.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2017)

Junkhunter said:


> It's actually working now! I would post a video if someone would tell me how.View attachment 430416




You need a youtube or vimeo acct, both are free. Once you join and upload the video copy the URL and use the filmstrip icon in the toolbar above where you type your post.


----------



## SHO2010 (Mar 2, 2017)

Keep the original glass somewhere safe and have a sign painter make a replica get the neon tube fixed if need be and hang it up and enjoy it. Very cool find.


----------

